# Dark Metal Theme Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2006)

Some might not have caught the addition in the Theme Poll.

I really like it. It's now my personal favorite.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm with you; Dark metal Rules!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe a new name -- "Puritan Heavy Metal"?


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Oct 25, 2006)

I am now tuning my guitar down to "C" in an effort to celebrate the new metal theme....Can't write; must begin rocking!!!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 25, 2006)

Likewise I'm tuning my bass down so low that I'm tripping over the strings.

Time to thrash!!


----------



## brymaes (Oct 25, 2006)

My new favorite as well. Sweet!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Oct 25, 2006)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Likewise I'm tuning my bass down so low that I'm tripping over the strings.
> 
> Time to thrash!!



Shall we form a band called Dark Puritan Rising?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 25, 2006)

I like it!

It goes well with my new avatar! Jedi Mind Trick!


----------



## brymaes (Oct 26, 2006)

> Jedi Mind Trick!



Ah, that would explain why so many of the Baptists that come here turn paedo!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 26, 2006)

theologae said:


> Ah, that would explain why so many of the Baptists that come here turn paedo!



 Reminds me of that scene in _Analyze This_ when Robert DeNiro first meets Billy Crystal and warns him of the consequences if the therapy offered changes DeNiro in a radical way.

"If I go paedo, you _die_!"


----------



## brymaes (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Dag Fish (Oct 26, 2006)

it's dark.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 26, 2006)

Formerly At Enmity said:


> Shall we form a band called Dark Puritan Rising?



Sounds cool to me dude


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 26, 2006)

theologae said:


> Ah, that would explain why so many of the Baptists that come here turn paedo!



Hmmmmm..... Be this it could! ( in Yoda voice)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 26, 2006)

I like it, haven't decided if it's my favorite yet, but I like it.


----------

